# Abrafile rasps



## Mike Wingate (25 May 2011)

What has happened to Abrafiles. I am after some new rasps, but cannot find them on sale anywhere. Tough, bendy and good on wood, leather, plastics and alloy. Mine have worn out and need replacing. I have a set of 4 worn handled rasps, 3,4,5 and 6mm dia, some saw blades, plus rotary files, but I am after some new Abrafile rasps. Anyone out there know where I can get some please?


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 May 2011)

I've only ever had the hacksaw replacement types, usually used for cutting curves in aluminium and steel. I didn't know they made others. When and where did you get them in the past?

Cheers,

E.

PS: if they've gone it'll be a real shame - as you say, nothing works as well.


----------



## Mike Wingate (25 May 2011)

Proops on Tottenham Court Rd in the late 60's as a student at Shoreditch College. My Dad had the saw blades and I found them really useful, but after so long, they are worn.


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 May 2011)

A bit of Googling showed that these people have (had) them in their catalogue:

Millhill Supplies Ltd.
Unit 37, Broton Drive
Broton Trading Estate
Halstead
Essex CO9 1HB
Tel: 01787 472236
Fax: 01787 477797
http://www.millhillsupplies.co.uk/

Might be worth a call - the web page is vestigial. If they have stock do report back 

Cheers E.


----------

